# Automatiser toucher deux endroits à la suite iOS



## louisengyn (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si il était possible d'avoir un raccourci qui permettrait de toucher deux endroits spécifiques sur iOS.

L'idée serait de supprimer mes abonnés instagram de façon automatisée avec un raccourci.
Je vous explique en deux screen.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de comment l'automatiser.

Merci.

PS : Je n'ai pas anonymisé les comptes instagram car ce sont des faux comptes fantomes.


----------



## hellno.e (3 Septembre 2022)

louisengyn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai savoir si il était possible d'avoir un raccourci qui permettrait de toucher deux endroits spécifiques sur iOS.
> 
> ...


bonjour, j'avais vu une vidéo où un homme déverrouillait son iphone avec sa voix, donc cela pourrait être une solution, seul problème cela se fait avec la voix.
lien de la vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jthgRuZjt2E


----------

